# Privacy option



## Wizerzak (Jun 12, 2011)

Is there possibly a chance that some sort of privacy option for your profile could be implemented into GBAtemp?
At the moment, if you're a guest, you cannot see a person's avatar on the boards, but if you go to that person's profile it shows up. Also on their profile you can see all (recent) posts / threads made by that person.

So what I'm asking for is, would it be possible for an option in my controls to be added so we can change our privacy settings to the above?
There should at least be an option to hide recent posts and avatar from guests but maybe the info should also be hidden from members with


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree with guests (as they didn't bother to even make an account), but I'd have to disagree with protection against other 'tempers.

GBAtemp is a support and newsing community; not a place to be closed against people you don't want. And I've never felt like my privacy has been violated, just because a certain person is lurking my profile.

but this is just my opinion.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 12, 2011)

s4mid4re said:
			
		

> I agree with guests (as they didn't bother to even make an account), but I'd have to disagree with protection against other 'tempers.
> 
> GBAtemp is a support and newsing community; not a place to be closed against people you don't want. And I've never felt like my privacy has been violated, just because a certain person is lurking my profile.
> 
> but this is just my opinion.


I see what you're saying, and originally i only really want it against guests, but then I thought "why not make it customizable"? But I agree, against users is a bad idea.
Maybe it could count people with


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

why hide that from outsiders?


----------



## dice (Jun 12, 2011)

I've seen it happen on many other forums and cannot see why it shouldn't also be implemented here. (I disagree with hiding info from other members however)


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 12, 2011)

I think it is a good idea OP.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 12, 2011)

I will have to join the nays in this one; for all that might be said by some we are still an information forum and a healthy search ability is part of that.

I can certainly understand for limited power servers but I do not think it is a problem we face quite so much around here (although the avatar is probably a concession on that front) and likewise I can see the need for those forums that might be considered more closed (I would say tight knit but that would a poor choice of words).


----------



## Rydian (Jun 13, 2011)

Hiding from other members is a no-go, if you don't want anybody seeing it, don't type it.

Hiding it from guests, I can see that people would like that, though it wouldn't be much protection.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 13, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Hiding from other members is a no-go, if you don't want anybody seeing it, don't type it.
> 
> Hiding it from guests, I can see that people would like that, though it wouldn't be much protection.



Yes, I agree with the members bit. But why why would it offer no protection against guests? Especially if you implement the 10 post rule I mentioned earlier.

And also, I don't think it would affect our open community. The only thing it is stopping is random people (or people whom you know irl) from snooping on our posts easily. All normal posts would be visible, but it just prevents people from looking at a specific person's posts.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 13, 2011)

If your information is actually important to somebody then the effort it takes to view it is negligible.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 13, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> If your information is actually important to somebody then the effort it takes to view it is negligible.



I see what you're saying but many people I know who are not registered on this forum would not be able to do anything else though I am sure they are capable of looking on my profile.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 13, 2011)

I think it's a great idea. Hiding from guests, that is.


----------



## Raika (Jun 13, 2011)

Hiding from guests: Yes (seen this on a lot of forums, forcing people to register to view profiles)
Hiding from members: No


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 13, 2011)

Not sure why one might wish to hide from guests on a forum like this, especially when said guest can just tap your username in the search at the bottom of the forum section to gain more or less the exact same thing (it might even be better). This being said that is exactly the thing I was afraid of losing if profile privacy was enacted.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 25, 2011)

so... any input from the mods about this? Is this idea possible?


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 25, 2011)

Sounds easy enough for me to code.

In fact, I already did


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 25, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Sounds easy enough for me to code.
> 
> In fact, I already did



seriously? what, there was already an option or have you just put it in now?


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 25, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> seriously? what, there was already an option or have you just put it in now?


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=01

"Profile Privacy" on the bottom, I just added that.

Avatars ARE hidden for guests on profiles btw.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 25, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow thanks!


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 26, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY! Another new option!


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 12, 2011)

Is there possibly a chance that some sort of privacy option for your profile could be implemented into GBAtemp?
At the moment, if you're a guest, you cannot see a person's avatar on the boards, but if you go to that person's profile it shows up. Also on their profile you can see all (recent) posts / threads made by that person.

So what I'm asking for is, would it be possible for an option in my controls to be added so we can change our privacy settings to the above?
There should at least be an option to hide recent posts and avatar from guests but maybe the info should also be hidden from members with


----------



## wasim (Jun 26, 2011)

Whats the use if its hidden from guests ??


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 26, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> Whats the use if its hidden from guests ??


They can't stalk on your profile. That's the use of this option.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 26, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> Whats the use if its hidden from guests ??



Read the previous posts, that might help you understand.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jun 26, 2011)

I think its a good idea to carry on.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 28, 2011)

everyone is paranoid in here


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 28, 2011)

Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get you.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 29, 2011)

whos they're?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 29, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get you.


The voices told me you would say that.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 29, 2011)

I've actually already made a counter-measure to this, but as I'm not given any real input I won't be giving it away.
It's very similar to the post ignore/hide function. There's also another solution, which involves the same technique used to "trash" posts.

Or alternatively, you could just disable advanced search for guests


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 30, 2011)

Fuck yeah!

I totally agree with this idea, it should be implemented ASAP!

I don't need anonymous guests knowing I'm a furry....oh wait...

Seriously though, this would be awesome. Guests do not need to see our profiles, avatars, etc.

In fact, lets do this,

Guests can't view

Profiles
Post Count
Avatars
Signagtures? Maybe...

Edit: Whoever did this, or added this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..

I love you....(Not in that sense!). You are ****ing awesome! Here have a cookie!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> Edit: Whoever did this, or added this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

